# What were they doing?



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Last year, around October 11th, I was traveling from Wyoming to Utah. 

Somewhere along the freeway either in South West Wyoming or Northern Utah and in several locations we observed people off the highway who appeared to be harvesting some wild plants. The fields appeared to be neither cultivated nor irrigated and the plants appeared to be a type of sage or at least among the sage. If I recall correctly they were placing the harvest in plastic trash type barrels.

I imagine this may be a familiar scene to locals. What was going on?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Were they harvesting seeds? Or plants. Sometimes people harvest seeds off sagebrush for reseeding fire areas. Don't know

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

swbuckmaster said:


> Were they harvesting seeds? Or plants. Sometimes people harvest seeds off sagebrush for reseeding fire areas. Don't know
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Memory is fading but I want to say they were using sickles to harvest the plant. So I guess it could be either.


----------

